# ANZ online investment account: 9% in 65 days



## nooberator (7 November 2010)

Hi,

About 2 months ago I opened a Anz online investment account and in that time it has grown from the initial $1000 to $1090 which I calculate to be about 9% in roughly 65 days or thereabouts.

Basically I am impressed with the preformance and would like to put more money in , but I am a bit weary of other ppl managing my money, as you often hear of the horror stories every now and then.

So does anyone know more about this particular account and how well managed it is?

Also based on the risk profile of this account, what % of my capital would be a sensible amount to deposit?

I have read the PDS but its all mumbo jumbo to me 

Also I am not aware of any way to audit the records of investments so is the growth genuine or could it be a elaborate ponsy scheme

Finally does anyone have records dating back longer that would give a more accurate overview of the performance of this account?

The link to the account is below and I have also included the EOD balances of my account.


http://www.anz.com/personal/investments-advice/products-services/online-investment-account/

05/11/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,090.06  
04/11/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,077.38  
03/11/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,070.21  
02/11/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,065.43  
01/11/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,065.43  
29/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,055.62  
28/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,061.12  
27/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,052.51  
26/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,062.56  
25/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,067.58  
22/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,053.23  
21/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,046.53  
20/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,047.97  
19/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,055.86  
18/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,053.47  
15/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,061.36  
14/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,064.95  
13/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,047.25  
12/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,047.25  
11/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,063.51  
08/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,060.16  
07/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,063.03  
06/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,062.08  
05/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,044.38  
04/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,048.45  
01/10/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,036.73  
30/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,039.60  
29/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,052.27  
28/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,057.77  
27/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,060.64  
24/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,042.47  
23/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,049.40  
22/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,047.97  
21/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,046.05  
20/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,049.16  
17/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,050.36  
16/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,043.18  
15/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,055.14  
14/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,047.97  
13/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,045.58  
10/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,030.99  
09/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,036.25  
08/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,025.25  
07/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,035.29  
06/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,034.10  
03/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,024.29  
02/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,022.62  
01/09/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,013.53  
31/08/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $993.68  
30/08/2010 End Of Day Balance  $0.00    $1,001.81


----------



## So_Cynical (8 November 2010)

*Re: ANZ online investment account, 9% in 65 days.*

Nice find...its reads like it's a tracking fund like STW except there's no broking fees going in and out and it only takes a day or so to go in or out, this could be a very popular account for ANZ



			
				ANZ said:
			
		

> When you open an ANZ Online Investment Account, the account is fully integrated with ANZ Internet Banking and looks and feels like an online savings account.
> 
> The important difference is that as an investment, your money is invested in a fund which is linked closely to the performance of the largest 200 publicly listed companies on the Australian share market.
> 
> This fund tracks the S&P/ASX 200 Index – meaning your investment increases or decreases in value, excluding the effects of fees and charges, depending on the daily fluctuations of the index on the ASX.




http://www.anz.com/personal/investm...ices/online-investment-account/account-works/


----------



## poverty (8 November 2010)

*Re: ANZ online investment account, 9% in 65 days.*

It's just an index fund so they're not 'managing' your money in any active way.

So_C, not only is it like STW it actually is STW that that account invests your money in


----------



## awg (8 November 2010)

fee = 1%    plus .25% spread

STW was 0.37% when I last checked (plus broker commission buy/sell)

So unless you have a small amount, STW seems better ?


----------



## skc (8 November 2010)

nooberator said:


> Hi,
> 
> About 2 months ago I opened a Anz online investment account and in that time it has grown from the initial $1000 to $1090 which I calculate to be about 9% in roughly 65 days or thereabouts.
> 
> ...




The account is invested in ASX200. In actual fact it will track the performance of the stock index minus management expense and entry/exit fee. For more historical record simply look at the performance of ASX200 itself. The 9% return in 65 days simply coincided with the best market rise we've seen since Sept 09. Obviously future performance will vary.

No one can advise you how much of your hard earn you should put into this account - although it should be pretty safe in the sense that, you won't have any specific company risks (e.g. 1 company going bankrupt isn't going to hurt you that much), and being ANZ badged means pretty safe (in terms of the operating company isn't going bankrupt).

What it doesn't mean is that your investment return is safe. You are simply subjected to the rise and fall of the overall market. So you need to be sure you are comfortable with that.

Not a bad product by ANZ... from their point of view.


----------



## poverty (8 November 2010)

awg said:


> fee = 1%    plus .25% spread
> 
> STW was 0.37% when I last checked (plus broker commission buy/sell)
> 
> So unless you have a small amount, STW seems better ?




I think it'd be a good way to start out with small regular deposits.  Once you have say 6K in the account, withdraw 5K and buy STW, while continuing the small deposits to the ANZ account.


----------



## eddyeagle (8 November 2010)

nooberator said:


> Hi,
> 
> About 2 months ago I opened a Anz online investment account and in that time it has grown from the initial $1000 to $1090 which I calculate to be about 9% in roughly 65 days or thereabouts.
> 
> Basically I am impressed with the preformance and would like to put more money in , but I am a bit weary of other ppl managing my money, as you often hear of the horror stories every now and then.





Most global stock market indexes have increased by around 10-15% in that time. So I would have expected your investment to do well. Just be aware that markets dont always go up, and if we experience a correction / sell off, the value of your investment will fall. 

Might be worth setting up a regular investment plan so you can average in?


----------



## nooberator (9 November 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I think I have a much better understanding of what this account is all about.

It looks like it was pure dumb luck that when I opened this account and it coincided with the STW chart being at a low.

So as I understand it does this mean I can just buy STW thru my broker comsec for 19.95 brokerage and its essentially the same thing minus the ANZ management fee?

why ANZ are not upfront about the STW chart is beyond me. They dont even mention it in the PDS.

this is all they tell you in regards to performance

http://www.anz.com/personal/investm...e-investment-account/latest-news/performance/


----------



## poverty (9 November 2010)

nooberator said:


> So as I understand it does this mean I can just buy STW thru my broker comsec for 19.95 brokerage and its essentially the same thing minus the ANZ management fee?




Sure, but you would've paid 19.95 in fees at this point rather than 1%p/a (you're only 65 days into an annum) and a 0.25% spread.  You've probably paid less than 5 bucks of fees doing it this way vs 19.95.  

As I said earlier it's a cheap way to buy in with regular deposits, once your account is large enough that the management fee actually hurts you can withdraw some and buy STW.


----------

